# Show preparation - stain removal?



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello everyone 

We are thinking of entering Rafferty in a show sometime early this year largely just for fun and to see how he takes to it. I was wondering if anyone had any tips for preparing a MC (grooming wise) or specific products to use. I know there is a sticky but I can't get the link to work. 

He begs to be brushed and HATES being bathed - he does get a bit greasy made worse by the fact he insists on being my husbands pillow at night! 

I have been in touch with his breeder but she is very busy at the moment with some personal circumstances and don't want to pressure her with pestering.

The main thing is that he has some brownish staining on one side of this trousers (urine? Secretions from anal glands?) any tips would be hugely welcome! 

Thanks hugely in advance


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

It takes us about 1½ hours to bath and blowdry my MC  there are all sorts of shampoos you can use, some people just use fairy liquid (the green one).

A lovely boy by the way


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

you will definitely need to bath him. Do a double degrease. Use something like Goop liquid as a degreaser and destainer. Fairy also works well but will dry out the coat if used too often. Then the options are endless. I can't tell you what to do as prepping a coony is very different from a Persian. Really sorry, but at least I've helped with the staining hopefully!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

carly87 said:


> you will definitely need to bath him. Do a double degrease. Use something like Goop liquid as a degreaser and destainer. Fairy also works well but will dry out the coat if used too often. Then the options are endless. I can't tell you what to do as prepping a coony is very different from a Persian. Really sorry, but at least I've helped with the staining hopefully!


Thanks Carly, that's really helpful. I was a bit worried about fairy liquid. Is Goop fairly easy to get hold of?

I know I need to bath him - what fun!  we had a practice a week or so ago... He was actually pretty good although howled in protest. No clawing anyway which is a bit of a miracle as he has always been funny about his feet so they are generally razor blades. To trim his claws you have to wait until he is super sleepy and seize the moment usually at a rate of 1-2 toes a day for a week and a half. He is gradually getting better. Such a silly cat.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Steverags said:


> It takes us about 1½ hours to bath and blowdry my MC  there are all sorts of shampoos you can use, some people just use fairy liquid (the green one).
> 
> A lovely boy by the way


Thanks Steve - how do you get yours used to the blow drier? Rafferty glares at me even when I use it on me! It is fairly quiet but he hates it.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Can you show us a picture of the staining? We also use Groomers Goop - love the stuff but the cats do hate having it put on them. I would concentrate on getting rid of the staining now rather than wait until you have a show coming up.

What colour should his trousers be? There are chalks that you can buy to help coats too. This is the one that we have, although we haven't really had to use it much.

None of mine have ever taken to the hair dryer so I just towel dry them and keep them in a room with a heater to keep them warm. If you leave them to dry naturally you can get crinkling of the fur so you need to make sure you comb them through frequently while they are drying.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I buy my goop from Beautyfullpets, but you can get it in lots of different places.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Ours are bathed and blowdried as kittens so get used to it from an early age, Our brown tabby MC now sits on the wife's lap as she dries her hair in the mornings, there are shampoos that enhance the colour of your cat so there is a brown shampoo for brown tabbies then there is the whitening shampoo.... I could go on, but it's really how far you want to go with bathing your cat and how well they take it


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

LouiseH said:


> Can you show us a picture of the staining? We also use Groomers Goop - love the stuff but the cats do hate having it put on them. I would concentrate on getting rid of the staining now rather than wait until you have a show coming up.
> 
> What colour should his trousers be? There are chalks that you can buy to help coats too. This is the one that we have, although we haven't really had to use it much.
> 
> None of mine have ever taken to the hair dryer so I just towel dry them and keep them in a room with a heater to keep them warm. If you leave them to dry naturally you can get crinkling of the fur so you need to make sure you comb them through frequently while they are drying.


Thanks so much Louise

He's a silver so white/light grey. I will try the blow drier and see what happens when we've bathed him I the past he has always air dried with the heating nice and high and the fire on. Thankfully he doesn't get too crinkly - Lyra on the other hand ends up with an Afro!

The picture doesn't show it too well but it is there and darker then it looks here. I now have about 30 pictures of Rafferty's um on my phone... He wasn't impressed!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

As he's a silver the brown may be tarnish, not staining. I use whitening shampoo on my silvers, but I don't know that it would do much for a tarnished silver.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> As he's a silver the brown may be tarnish, not staining. I use whitening shampoo on my silvers, but I don't know that it would do much for a tarnished silver.


It definitely isn't tarnish, he is generally quite clear with a little on his mussel and feet. This staining has a slight odour which is re obvious when he is wet. I'm going to check with the vet when he has his jabs done just in case there is something other than 'boy cat' causing it.


----------

